# iPad arriving in Canada May 28th!



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

D**N - 8 days too late - I go on vacation on the 20th, and really hoped to have one by then ...

I guess I have to think about driving to Buffalo ... if I can find one in stock, that is!

iPad coming to Canada May 28 - The Globe and Mail

Mike McHugh


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Gah, beat me to posting it.

I'll wait for it. Just be curious if it will be an after hours release (like the 3G in the States) or an early morning thing and if we'll be able to pre-order and reserve.

Also, still waiting on pricing.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually pricing has been announced as well, and is OK - only a $50 "premium" over US pricing.

No details on 3G service pricing, though.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw it in the Globe article after I posted it, but I wonder where they got it? There's no mention in the press release Apple put out and nothing on the website.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Pricing/Media Release is here:

iPad Available in Nine More Countries on May 28

_
Pricing & Availability
Pad is available in Canada for a suggested retail price of $549 (CAN) for 16GB, $649 (CAN) for 32GB, $749 (CAN) for 64GB for Wi-Fi models and $679 (CAN) for 16GB, $779 (CAN) for 32GB and $879 (CAN) for 64GB for Wi-Fi + 3G models. iPad will be sold through the Apple Store® (Apple - Redirect - Canada Store), Apple’s retail stores and select Apple Authorized Resellers. The iBooks™ app for iPad including Apple’s iBookstore will be available as a free download from the App Store on May 28. _


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pricing is about what I expected, though I'd still like to know what kind of 3G data plans will be available here, as that will be the deciding factor for me between getting the regular WiFi or the 3G model, I'm hoping against hope for no contract ones similar to AT&T in the US, but yea with the oligopoly our wireless providers seem to have I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, Rogers did surprise us when the iPhone came out with the 6GB/$30 plan (after many complained, IIRC, but still). They've also done very well with tethering. Maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised as well.

Another important tidbit in the release (thanks to Hodge for that, couldn't find that on the Apple Canada PR site myself); iBooks will be available along with the iBookStore. Now does this mean we'll have access to all of the same iBooks as the US, or has Apple made a deal with some publishers here as well?

Either way, I'm pumped. Though it's good they haven't clamped down and pushed Amazon or Kobo off the iPad. I suspect I'll have all 3 apps as readers on my iPad, since often a book will be available on one, but not the other.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A friend / fellow ehMac member let me know the other day that Rogers had called them with a survey. Survey contained a lot of questions about the iPad. Among them was asking how interested would client be in a plan that could tie into a "data bucket" that was shared with the iPhone. IE: 

It would be great if Rogers would let me tie a 3G iPad into my iPhone's 6GB data plan.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

Rogers will have to post their rates before anyone with any bit of sense would order a 3G model. Then again, I've been with Rogers for 6 years so my theory about having a bit of sense is likely flawed.

If pre-order of all models is on Monday, I'll take a guess that Rogers will announce rates on or before that day.

Here's hoping that Steve Jobs gave them an ultra-wedgie and snapped them out of their 'lets take the Canadian public for every last penny while pretending there is competition and nothing to the undeniable oligopolic collusion that runs rampant through the Canadian telecommunications industry'.

_/me breathes deeply to calm down_


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

To my knowledge, Rogers is the only Telco that has spoken about the iPad. Not a peep from Bell. I wonder if we will have no choice if we want 3g service.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It should be unlocked if we're paying a non contract price. 

There's only a $200 premium for the 3G version over the non 3G version. I wonder if we can expect the premium to be lowered for the iPhone over the iPod Touch to something similar.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a Rogers rep, and he said that they didn't have any special data plans for the iPad, just the usual ones they offer for all devices. When I told him I had an iPhone with a plan, and was there a way to share the data plan, he said "No. [pause] At least, not at this time..."

I don't know if we should expect reps to know anything that hasn't been officially announced, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Tulse said:


> I just got off the phone with a Rogers rep, and he said that they didn't have any special data plans for the iPad, just the usual ones they offer for all devices. When I told him I had an iPhone with a plan, and was there a way to share the data plan, he said "No. [pause] At least, not at this time..."
> 
> I don't know if we should expect reps to know anything that hasn't been officially announced, so take this with a grain of salt.


Tulse, if you are open to jailbreaking your iPhone, then you can accomplish what you did inquire about with the Rogers rep easily.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

Oh, I know, TGV, and that presumably would even save the cost of a 3G iPad over the WiFi-only models. I may look at that if Rogers doesn't come up with something better.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Tulse said:


> Oh, I know, TGV, and that presumably would even save the cost of a 3G iPad over the WiFi-only models. I may look at that if Rogers doesn't come up with something better.


Cool, I doubt that they will have data plans anywhere close to AT&T's in the U.S, but hey, let us keep the dream alive!!!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> It should be unlocked if we're paying a non contract price.
> 
> There's only a $200 premium for the 3G version over the non 3G version. I wonder if we can expect the premium to be lowered for the iPhone over the iPod Touch to something similar.


It's not a $200 premium... it's a $130 Premium, just like the US:

iPad available in Canada starting May 28 - thestar.com

From $549 to $679 for 16GB 3G version.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I jut received an invitation to buy Bento for the iPad--at $4.99. That's about 10 per cent of the price for the full Bento. I don't know about you, but that pisses me off, having bought the regular Bento.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I jut received an invitation to buy Bento for the iPad--at $4.99. That's about 10 per cent of the price for the full Bento. I don't know about you, but that pisses me off, having bought the regular Bento.


Agreed. They should be giving the iPhone version to desktop users. Difficult to differentiate though as some folks will buy it without having the desktop link.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

As I posted in another thread, if you plan on using the 3G on your iPad a lot you will need a lot of data. Thethered with my iPhone I can use up to 500mb of data a day. 
It's the same in the US. Americans are needing the true unlimited AT&T plan. We need one too.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> As I posted in another thread, if you plan on using the 3G on your iPad a lot you will need a lot of data. Thethered with my iPhone I can use up to 500mb of data a day.
> It's the same in the US. Americans are needing the true unlimited AT&T plan. We need one too.



Are you talking about tethering your iPhone to your laptop? If so, thanks for the info, as I have always wondered how much data could be used up. Now I know.

I agree, a true unlimited data plan would be sweet, but I think I'm dreaming...:lmao:


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Snowy said:


> Are you talking about tethering your iPhone to your laptop? If so, thanks for the info, as I have always wondered how much data could be used up. Now I know.
> 
> I agree, a true unlimited data plan would be sweet, but I think I'm dreaming...:lmao:


No, tethering the iPhone with the iPad. Just did a quick test over the past 4 hours. Used about 500mb of data on the iPad watching YouTube videos, surfing the net, and emailing. My 6gb plan may not be enough for my usage if I had to use 3G everyday.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> No, tethering the iPhone with the iPad. Just did a quick test over the past 4 hours. Used about 500mb of data on the iPad watching YouTube videos, surfing the net, and emailing. My 6gb plan may not be enough for my usage if I had to use 3G everyday.


Just as a quick reference, about 125mb per hour (approx). So, with a 6gb plan that would equate to about 48 hours usage for the month or about 1.5 hrs per day.
Interesting and thanks for posting that.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> Americans are needing the true unlimited AT&T plan. We need one too.


AT&T's "true unlimited plan" is actually soft-capped at 5GB. Just FYI.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I personally only need 3G while I'm in the states, so I'll get the 3G version at some point ... I'm really more debating whether to buy it in the US + sales tax (hmm, if I buy in Oregon there isn't any sales tax ...) and pay the GST coming back in or just pay the $50 premium and have done with it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> No, tethering the iPhone with the iPad. Just did a quick test over the past 4 hours. Used about 500mb of data on the iPad watching YouTube videos, surfing the net, and emailing. My 6gb plan may not be enough for my usage if I had to use 3G everyday.


How in the world did you use 500mb in one day? Even on Rogers home Internet, the ultra-light has a 2gb cap. I'd say 500mb a day is abnormal usage patterns. I use my iPhone on 3G only and I rarely crack 1gb in a month. 

If Rogers offers the same $30/6gb plan for ipad as it does for iPhones, it should be more than sufficient for 99% of people. 



chas_m said:


> AT&T's "true unlimited plan" is actually soft-capped at 5GB. Just FYI.


not so for the ipad. Numerous reports have said they've used 20+gb via 3G and not been cut off.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

True, there was a guy who's done a stress test of it...

Torture test: Is AT&T's unlimited iPad 3G plan truly unlimited? - Know Your Cell

Haven't seen anything beyond that from them, but still.

I doubt we'll get that level, but something that is practically unlimited (i.e. 5GB or so) would be ideal.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I personally only need 3G while I'm in the states, so I'll get the 3G version at some point ... I'm really more debating whether to buy it in the US + sales tax (hmm, if I buy in Oregon there isn't any sales tax ...) and pay the GST coming back in or just pay the $50 premium and have done with it.


My 32GB iPad was $599 plus 10% California tax/local tax in Santa Barbara, convert to US$ at about 1.04 = $685, then add 7% PST & 5% GST =$767 (approx).
My sister lives in BC and brought it back for me legally.

If I waited and bought one in Alberta (where I live), it'll be $649 plus 5% GST =$681
Of course, not for another month or so.

The extra $80 or so was worth it to me, but obviously everyone's needs/wants are different.

BTW, I love the iPad.


----------



## momo_barequet (Mar 9, 2010)

chas_m said:


> I personally only need 3G while I'm in the states, so I'll get the 3G version at some point ... I'm really more debating whether to buy it in the US + sales tax (hmm, if I buy in Oregon there isn't any sales tax ...) and pay the GST coming back in or just pay the $50 premium and have done with it.


With the strong Canadian dollar it is definitely worth it buying in the states, paid 675 CAD, for 32GB iPad + dock (Michigan). Stayed 2 days, was coming back with my gf, declared it in customs and did not pay the duties. The customs officer just waved me in. In Canada would have paid over 780$.


----------



## THPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

momo_barequet said:


> With the strong Canadian dollar it is definitely worth it buying in the states, paid 675 CAD, for 32GB iPad + dock (Michigan). Stayed 2 days, was coming back with my gf, declared it in customs and did not pay the duties. The customs officer just waved me in. In Canada would have paid over 780$.


Were you already in Michigan, or did you make the trip just for the iPad?


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought two ipads on two different trips to the USA. Both times declared at the border and got waved along. One was car, other flight. 

With MyWi and Rogers 6gb the 499 iPad is awesome. Airvideo, podcaster... I consume tons of media but that is why I have several terabytes being served from my desktop. Only time I expect to regret the 16gb version is on the frequent overseas flights.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just checked the Apple Store - seems there's no educational discount on the iPad. tptptptp

I'll likely get the 16 gig Wi-Fi model instead of the 32 gig later this Summer.


----------

